# Got my buck, 8 point!!



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I finally was given an opportunity to take a buck that was at least a 6 point or bigger.. (my own standards) I shot him this morning around 8am and watched him drop... Woo Hoo!! :evil:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

))--Courtney--> said:


> I finally was given an opportunity to take a buck that was at least a 6 point or bigger.. (my own standards) I shot him this morning around 8am and watched him drop... Woo Hoo!! :evil:


 I bet you neighbor scared him your way ,We want some pics


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

[/IMG]

I keep trying to post the picture using the forum code and all I keep getting is a red x.... help!!!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice, congratulations.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice job... thats just awesome to see more and more women hunting, damn I wish my wife would hunt with me, maybe if I put high speed internet and a couch out there she might go. Never gonna happen! guess I will have to wait for 2 yrs and my son will be old enough.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Excellent! Great job, Courtney!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

YAY! good job!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Way To Go Courtney!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

awshum!! Congratulations!


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Congratulations.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Great job!


----------



## BigSky (Apr 10, 2008)

Courtney, dandy buck. Congrat's!!! It's great to see women in the outdoor's. I can smell the backstrap's on the grille clear out here.


----------



## gogoman (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow, great job Courtney.


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I'm already geared up for next year, I can't wait for bow season 2010!! LOL, all giddied up!!


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice job!!! Congrats!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

SWEET! Nice Buck. Congratulations.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

Way to go, I wish there were more hunters like you out there that set their standards a little higher!!!


----------

